# Bugs eating my Sheetrock?



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

I recently had my interior painted and saw a strange sawdust like power on my wall? Does anyone know what the heck they are? We built this house in 2007 and are worried. I did find some ants with wings a few months ago comming into the living room through the Corner of the window near the all where the sheetrock eating bug is. Could it be carpenter ants?

Any tips would be appreciated?


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

termites


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Termites have wings too. Tou really should call an exterminator ASAP.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Either Carpenter Ants or termites. CA's tend to leave more of a sawdust residue than termites. Termites often leave little mud daubs on the wall. If they accidentally eat through the sheetrock, they will die - they can't be exposed to light or air - so they fill the hole with a mud mixture so they can keep working. The winged "ants" could have been CA swarmers or sub termite swarmers either one. Both have been rather active. Did you save any of the flying ones? If they have a pinched waist and long wings that will be an ant of some type. If they are black, cigar shaped - no pinched waist - with wings about twice as long as their bodies you're looking at termite swarmers. (At least this time of year ... later, in the summer drywood termites swarm and they are reddish brown instead of black.)


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

****, they have a small body and long wings.....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I found out about termites when I stored some boxes for my SIL at my first house. About this time of year, they swarmed. Getting your house tented isn't any fun, trust me.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)




----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Let me take a look outside near the window. There are some dead ones outside


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

They are termites 99%. 

They eat the paper on the sheetrock between the gypsum and the paint. You'll see little trails of tiny pinholes where they bust through the interior paint. 

If you look outside near where you are noticing them in the house there will be a little mud tube going from the ground up the foundation to a weep hole or other crack in the facade of the house.

I know this because we were selling a house once and it failed the termite inspection. We didn't have any idea that the house had termites. 
It wasn't required to tent the house but they did bore holes and inject pesticide every 5 or 10 feet around the entire perimeter of the house. They drilled through the driveway, pool decking and yard, it didn't matter what surface it was, it got drilled and filled with poison. 

That service came with a 5 year guarantee against future infestation that was in the buyers name. I think it cost around 300 or 400 bucks. That was 20 years ago though. It'll be expensive, but not holy cow expensive if they can control the problem with the method of not having to tent the house.


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

Like others have said they are termites. Another sign are little brown snakes in your home about the size of earthworms. They feed on termites. Make sure wooden fences, decks and stored firewood doesn't touch your house or foundation.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

I called Terminex and they happen to be in the area so I booked an appt. I found a stump that was left over from Ike, I kicked it and it split open and I saw white termites in there. Man I bet thats where they are comming from. From what I have read, I'll have to get a few bids and pray for the best.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

bayrunner said:


> Like others have said they are termites. Another sign are little brown snakes in your home about the size of earthworms. They feed on termites. Make sure wooden fences, decks and stored firewood doesn't touch your house or foundation.


Thanks, I don't have a fence and its open woods next to me and behind me. Terminex would not comment on pricing but said it can get into the thousands, yikes.... How fun, just when the everything is going great, new baby, wife on non paid maternity leave.....

When I built the house in 2007 i used a homer depot termite spray all around the house and mulch bed. They seem to be comming in through the siding in my back wall. MY house is 90% brick and have 7 inches of clearance from the soil all around except for the siding area.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Look for little mud tunnels going up the foundation from the ground up..If you see any knock them down but mark where they were so you can tell the bug guy...


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I personally would go with an independent if you are price sensitive.

Orkin or Terminex will be on the upper end of cost and will over kill the heck out of the treatment.

The pest guy we use is very trust worthy, nice and has always honored his word.

"A Christian Pest Control". 281.469.8002


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

www.domyownpestcontrol.com

this site is awesome for all your pest needs and will save you some serious $$$


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I hate to hear this. You need to get it taken care of IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

just found termites in my house. Sounds like you have the same issue. Call an exterminator and have them come out. The treatment at my house cost me just under $900. I used McGrath Pest Control. They are active this time of year especially with all of the rain we got in the early spring. McGrath is very busy with termites right now as are all exterminators I am sure.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Jeff SATX said:


> www.domyownpestcontrol.com
> 
> this site is awesome for all your pest needs and will save you some serious $$$


Yep Find where they are coming in and attack!!! I trenched around the house and poured chemicals in and havent had another problem. 5 years w/o termites


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Take a deep breath....my experience....*

Since Chlordane was banned there are only three kinds of homes. A. Those with active termites. B Those that will get termites and C. Those which have had termites in the past.

And, you dont tear down your house because you find them. They may only be in a stud or two. You may not want to tear into a wall if it seems sturdy.

Have an inspection, foundation, attic, etc., or inspect it yourself

Have a treatment...it will kill them....but it won't last years like Chlordane did. I treat with Home Depot stuff about once a year.

Personally I am skeptical of Orkin, Terminix et al and their expensive programs.

And here is the most important thing I have learned. Termites thrive where they are invited. They need water. Go ahead and put in sprinklers and flower beds with mulch banked up too high on your slab. Go ahead and leave stumps and dead wood around. Don't worry about that dripping outdoor faucet, or that outside AC unit dripping water in the same place 24/7. All these things are an engraved invitation.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks all, Terminex came out and they want to trench around the house, bait pods and drill in the patio where they are comming in. They gave an estimate about $2,000 plus a preventive plan ..... I'll check local companies as recomended.

I used the home depot stuff, Ortho Home defense Max with bifenthrin 2.4% 2 years ago and never though to spray the siding area in my patio.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

try this guy,has done some work for us and seems toknow what he is doing. Eight pest conttrol, don't have number but will get it for you tommorrow


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

http://www.mcgrathpestcontrol.com/

much cheaper than Orkin. They know what they are doing and will do you right.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I had rent houses, and did what br549 did, trench and pour, several times through the years. Always did the trick for about $100. Mix per instructions (I did it double strength) in 5 gal bucket, trench about the size of a 2 X 4 all around. Build little "dams" every 10' and pour in 5 gal bucket full. Repeat around the foundation.

Chlordane was the best treatment money could buy!! Lasted years. I think that giant termite that knocks on doors in the commercial, bribed our lawmakers to ban it!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Found a 2 1/2 gallon jug of Chlordane that I used on my first house. That stuff was amazing. If you put it in a sprayer and got any on you, your skin would tingle!!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Just call around to some (termite) pest control and see what they charge per lineal foot. It's usually around $3. Measure around your slab, all the way around the house and that should give you a good estimate of cost. If they won't quote a per foot cost, I'd look somewhere else....I thought about doing it myself, but I like the peace of mind knowing I have a guarantee and that the chemicals were applied safely and professionally....I used The Bug Man and was very satisfied. He's out of the Pearland/Manvel area but goes anywhere around greater and suburban Houston.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

br549 said:


> Found a 2 1/2 gallon jug of Chlordane that I used on my first house. That stuff was amazing. If you put it in a sprayer and got any on you, your skin would tingle!!


What does that dilute to un gallons? The Terminex guy said that the qoute would use 80+ gallons of termidor SC around the perimitor of the house.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

PasadenaMan said:


> What does that dilute to un gallons? The Terminex guy said that the qoute would use 80+ gallons of termidor SC around the perimitor of the house.


It has been banned since the late 60s or early 70s I think. I cant remember what I used on the house were in now but I mixed it heavy and havent seen any for years. Just dig a trench around the slab and pour it from buckets. Under the patio you are going to need to drill through the slab and pump it in. Good size masonry bit followed up by a rod that will fit through the hole to open up a cavity under there and spray it in with a pump up sprayer. Might have to repeat that one a few times over several days to make sure you get plenty in there!!


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

guessing this is termite work but what ever it is it did a number on my friends tree


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

A few years ago, I used a product called Termidor that I got on Ebay. Haven't had a termite problem since. It's very effective...same principle, mix with water, trench around your slab and pour it in. It's really concentrated so a lil goes a long way.

It's what the pros use, but diy and save some $$.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

PasadenaMan said:


> I recently had my interior painted and saw a strange sawdust like power on my wall? Does anyone know what the heck they are? We built this house in 2007 and are worried. I did find some ants with wings a few months ago comming into the living room through the Corner of the window near the all where the sheetrock eating bug is. Could it be carpenter ants?
> 
> Any tips would be appreciated?


If you had the home built in 07,and had to finance it,majority of the mortgage companies require a Termite treatment in order to fund. Those treatments usually come with a 10 year certificate. Maybe more or less. Might want to check and see if you have something like this. If so,they will cover the work and repair of any structure after a deductible sometimes. Which is way cheaper than 2k. Good luck, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

What ever you do, don't dig the trench and pour in diesel and cover the trench. Not environmental friendly and keeps termites away for long time.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

pg542 said:


> Just call around to some (termite) pest control and see what they charge per lineal foot. It's usually around $3. Measure around your slab, all the way around the house and that should give you a good estimate of cost. If they won't quote a per foot cost, I'd look somewhere else....I thought about doing it myself, but I like the peace of mind knowing I have a guarantee and that the chemicals were applied safely and professionally....I used The Bug Man and was very satisfied. He's out of the Pearland/Manvel area but goes anywhere around greater and suburban Houston.


A quote has to done by a licensed tech and must include a graph of the proposed treatment as well as any warranty information - that cannot be done by phone. The telephone person can give a ballpark figure - like it will probably cost between $700 - $900 - but not an estimate, quote or price per foot.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

shorty70 said:


> A few years ago, I used a product called Termidor that I got on Ebay. Haven't had a termite problem since. It's very effective...same principle, mix with water, trench around your slab and pour it in. It's really concentrated so a lil goes a long way.
> 
> It's what the pros use, but diy and save some $$.


FYI, its a violation of Federal law for a non-licensed person to apply Termidor. You can buy it legally, but not apply it.

(copied off the Termidor SC label)

DIRECTIONS FOR USE
It is a violation of Federal Law to use this product in a manner inconsistent with its labeling.

Read entire label before using this product.

For use by individuals/firms licensed or registered by the state to apply termiticide products. States may have more restrictive requirements regarding qualifications of persons using this product. Consult the structural pest control regulatory agency of your state prior to use of this product.


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

spirit said:


> FYI, its a violation of Federal law for a non-licensed person to apply Termidor. You can buy it legally, but not apply it.
> 
> (copied off the Termidor SC label)
> 
> ...


Well then, oops, my bad.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Ya know, I usually obey all the BIG laws....I don't consider that one a BIG law!! LOL 

When ya mixed chlordane, I don't remember exactly, but it was like a couple of tablespoons to five gallons. A little went a long way! I usually didn't measure....just put in about what it was supposed to be....and a little more.

I knew a guy that did the diesel thing...said it was YEARS before the smell went away!! LOL But it did solve the termite problem.

Later
R3F


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Hmmm, when i accidentally dug the trench and spilled the diesel...accidently.....I immediately covered the trench again and never noticed a smell. My diesel also accidentally got some used motor oil mixed in it to before I accidentally spilled it in the trench.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow thew were swarming today....... Pretty crazy
I found an old postand will give him a buzz. I meel more confortable working with a 2cooler.

http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=2714398&postcount=13


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

I ended up going with TeamAddiction, Bowen Exterminators. Joe came out and got down to it. He inspected my perimiter and interior and told me were I stand. Its not as bad as I thought and he pointed out things that I should correct so I dont attract more termites.

He ended up having to treat the back porch. He pointed out a dead tree stump from ike that was at the grass level, I removed a chunk of that stump by kicking it and sure enough, there were termites there and treated that area as well.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Thats what I was talking about....please give details.*



PasadenaMan said:


> he pointed out things that I should correct so I dont attract more termites.


Aside from removing the rotten stump, what else did he advise?


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Johnboat said:


> Aside from removing the rotten stump, what else did he advise?


I had a roof leak that I never fixed aftger IKE that had rotted the plywood near the roof overhang pretty much over the wall the back wall near where the termites came out of. I never got around to fixing it. He said that the termites look for moisture and if that roof leak was leaking into my wall that would be a good environment for them to habitage in since they would not have to go back into the ground for moisture.

He also recomended that if I was going to put more mulch in my landcaping in the front of the house, to make sure that I have plenty of foundation visible so termites don't use that as another entry point in a new section to come in through.

I forgot to mention that he also put out bait stations around my home.


----------

